
How to Wake Up at 5 A.M. Every Day - joewee
https://medium.com/better-humans/how-to-wake-up-at-5-a-m-every-day-ceb02e29c802
======
sturza
When i drink coffee, i can wake up easy at 5am. When i don't -> 8am. Explain
that.

------
dudul
Go to bed at 9pm every day. There, I just saved you a 15 minute read.

